# www.boogle.com - google but more philosiphal.



## firestormer (Sep 16, 2005)

www.boogle.com

its just google but nice.

(Also if you have blocks where you work it can sometimes get round them. Eg if google images is bloked go there type in you search click go then click on images.)


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

Just remember kids, it's boogle, not booble!!!! Two completely different sites!


----------



## michael_jii (Feb 19, 2003)

CTI said:


> Just remember kids, it's boogle, not booble!!!! Two completely different sites!


indeed.


----------



## firestormer (Sep 16, 2005)

ar yes that could be embarasing.


----------

